# 100



## not_in_the_game (Jul 7, 2005)

Rinehart will come to York County and set up 100 targets. 
Some of the target will be seen only on the R100 shoots. (ie Alien, Elephant, Giraff etc) some so big you need a step ladder to pull your arrows.

I heard the date will be June 7th and 8th. Everyone is welcome to come. This is the FIRST TIME IN CANADA for this shoot. Pretty glad they chose York County Bowman for this event as we have good terrain and bunch of great people here. There might even be a pig roast there, but don't quote me on that as we are still working on it.

Every one should attend this shoot so they will keep comming back to Canada


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*I will be there*

I have been waiting to go to one of the R-100 shoots for acouple of years now, and will not be missing this one!!:darkbeer::darkbeer:

Way to go, and thanks to YCB for making it happen.

Rob


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*need help*

who is in charge of this event and who will set it up


----------



## not_in_the_game (Jul 7, 2005)

*Rinehart 100 at York County Bowmen June 7th and 8th*

Steve Dawson from YCB will be setting this up with help of YCB members. He would appreciate any help.

See you all at the shoot!


----------



## Inukshuk (Aug 21, 2005)

*R-100 ?*

Do we actually shoot a hundred targets? I would like to go to that.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*rhinehart pics*

where can we find pics of what we might be shooting


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

I'd hazard a guess they would be similar to...........


http://www.rinehart3d.com/products/


----------



## not_in_the_game (Jul 7, 2005)

http://www.r100.org/

This is the R100 website. have a look at some of the targets


----------

